# Cyrillic script



## DareRyan

_(About Cyrillic script here)_

Thanks very much. That was my first guess which I wrote above but apparently doesn't show up.

I wish it wasn't so difficult to get this working in Os X.


----------



## cyanista

What browser do you use? My Mac Firefox stands up to the challenge.


----------



## DareRyan

I am on Safari using Windows Cyrillic Text Encoding


----------



## cyanista

I'm afraid I cannot give you any expert advice (knowing that a browser is called a browser already makes me proud of myself) but I can tell you that simple switching from Safari to Firefox did the trick for me.


----------



## Etcetera

I use Internet Explorer (please don't beat me! ), and it's absolutely OK.


----------



## cyanista

This is not a Mac nerd forum so no one is going to ostracize you for using IE, Etcetera.


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you, Cyanista.
I've checked my encoding and saw that I'm actually using Western European (ISO) when I'm here at WR, and it works perfectly. And Cyrillic Windows enables me to read the initial post by DareRyan.


----------



## Jana337

View - Encoding - Azbuka (Windows1251) works in Firefox (Windows XP) - the options might be called differently; my Firefox is not in English. I had to choose that one because I could not read the Russian text in the opening post of the previous thread. But I could read the second post.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

The second post in the link appears in Cyrillac.  I'm using OS X
with Firefox.  Character encoding is    Western  (ISO-8859-1)
which you can configure in Preferences=>content=>font, advanced.

I'll try it with Safari to see if it works.

For all you suffering heroes with IE, it is no longer supported by MS for good computers.



Just tested with Safari, and the second post shows Cyrillac characters.  I've never configured Safari, so it's using Apple default config.


----------



## cuchuflete

Wonder of wonders...it even displays a fairly s t r e t c h e d 
Cyrillac in IE 5.2 for Mac.  Of course it comes with all the other unlovable stuff of IE.

Try changing your character encoding to something that supports Cyrillic.


----------



## Etcetera

OK folks, I just want to thank you for recommending me Firefox. I've installed it, and I really enjoy surfing the Net (and particularly WR!) with it.


----------

